# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αυπνιες

## lena86

Το θεμα αυτο ισως και να χει ξαναειπωθει.Εχω προβλημα με τον υπνο.Δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ολη νυχτα και κοιμαμαι διασπαρτα μες στην μερα.Δεν εργαζομαι οποτε δεν εχω θεμα με το να πηγαινω στη δουλεια.Αλλες φορες καταφερνω κ κοιμαμαι κανονικα αλλα ξυπναω νωρις δλδ 12 τη νυχτα με 6 το πρωι.Πινω χαλαρωτικα τιποτα,βαζω χαλαρωτικη μουσικη που λενε πως βοηθαει τιποτα,κλεινω τηλεοραση,δεν μπαινω στο ιντερνετ..(παρα μονο αν δω πως περναει αρκετη ωρα για να κοιμηθω) κ παλι τιποτα..κανω χαλαρωτικο μπανιο παλι τιποτα.Μονο χαπια που δεν εχω παρει ακομα.Το θεμα λοιπον ειναι πως χανω την μερα μου,δουλεια δεν ψαχνω ,αντε να στειλω μες στη νυχτα βιογραφικο κ μαλλον θα βλεπουν την ωρα που το στελνω κ δεν με καλουν.Αλλα αν βρω εργασια τι θα κανω με ρο θεμα υπνου;

----------


## Macgyver

https://www.pharmaplus.gr/vitamines-...s#.WKlTS9J95Cc


Εγω παιρνω μαγνησιο , εδωσα και στον πατερα μου , και κοιμομαστε μια χαρα ........αμφοτεροι ...

----------


## boo

απο ψυχολογικη αποψη πως εισαι?ρωταω μηπως και καποιο συναισθημα σε επηρεαζει και σου χαλαει τον υπνο

----------


## manos32

Το άγχος συνήθως φέρνει αυπνία,υποφέρω και γω χρόνια...Ακόμα κι αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις υπαρχουν αρκετοί λόγοι που σε αγχώνουν..Μολις περιέγραψες έναν, την ανεργια!

----------


## Macgyver

Και η αυπνια φερνει αγχος .......

----------


## rolen

> Και η αυπνια φερνει αγχος .......


Ναι, πολύ σωστός! Κι εγώ πόσες φορές δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ λόγω απ'αυτό το γεγονός!

----------

